
IKEA switches from Verdana to Noto (Google, Monotype) for 2020 catalogue - tosh
https://www.itsnicethat.com/news/ikea-changes-typeface-to-noto-monotype-google-graphic-design-210819
======
kgin
As a futura fan, I really admired Ikea for switching to verdana for purely
utilitarian reasons: they needed a font that had the absolute widest unicode
coverage for use in basically any language on planet earth. It was a short
list.

That said, I cringed at verdana's bell-bottom almost-serifs, especially when
used at undignified large headline sizes, far larger than it was ever intended
to be set.

The move to noto makes me happy.

------
ftio
When IKEA announced the switch from Futura to Verdana, I thought they had made
a mistake. I was appalled. Now, Verdana’s grown on me (although Futura is
still much nicer), and I wish they’d keep it.

Goes to show how critical familiarity is in building a strong brand.

~~~
brmgb
While I never thought Verdana was bad, it was I think quite a boring choice.
Now they are moving to Noto which dare I say is not the most exciting of fonts
either but from an utilitarian perspective, well, I guess it get the job done
so maybe it's a good choice after all.

------
Hydraulix989
Why not use Noto where there isn’t coverage for Verdana? Not only that, we see
Noto everywhere and it becomes a cliche instead of a brand identity, and they
are making this sacrifice to have a few extra scripts.

------
wodenokoto
> "Trapped in system thinking: After ten years, Ikea says goodbye to Verdana
> and replaces it with Noto."

How is using verdana "system thinking"?

------
DarmokJalad1701
Now if only I could actually order stuff from their website ...

------
kn0where
(2019)

